# I rode the mountain today



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This was a beautiful day for a ride. Know you are still missing Copper, but somehow I think he is trotting along in his wobbly way right alongside you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a wonderful trek. And how great that HE'S the boss man!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It was bittersweet without my two best boys. I went riding many times because Copper loved it so much. Copper always led the way with his flag of a tail held high.
But, yes Copper and Cotton were both there in spirit.:smooch:


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds so much fun Teresa! I'm glad Ranger is so good. He sounds amazing!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tessalover - I sure wish you lived close and we could ride together.
Ranger really did great and absolutely no nonsense or high headedness. Whew - what a relief.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so happy you were able to do this with Ranger! He sounds like an amazing horse and I hope you have many happy trail rides together, making new memories. Give Jack a hug from me for giving the ride his heart and his legs!

Is the weather supposed to stay good all weekend? DH is making a trip up to visit his Dad and he'll be thrilled not to drive in snow and ice! I'm hanging back here with the Tobynator.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Tessalover - I sure wish you lived close and we could ride together.
> Ranger really did great and absolutely no nonsense or high headedness. Whew - what a relief.


 
I wish that to.
Ranger sounds so much like how my Sha-Gra was and everything my Nebin wasn't.  But I loved them. 
I hope you have more fun riding.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold, I just looked at our forecast, and today (59 F) looks like the coolest day over the next week. Most days will be in the upper 60's and Friday will be in the low 70's. There won't be much of a chance of rain any day.
Teresa, how's your back?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Teresa, it sounds wonderful if bittersweet. I feel that way about doing things with Sasha that I did with Selka.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Give Jack a hug from me for giving the ride his heart and his legs!


Jack slept very, very well last night. He sure is tired, but he sure was excited to go. He jumped up and booted me in the butt to get me in the saddle. Not something I want, but I excused him since it has been so long and he was beside himself.:uhoh:

Ranger seemed to really enjoy riding trails too. He has been a lesson horse for the last year so he hasn't seen woods in at least that long. He is very confident and brave and wanted to keep going.

When he was younger Copper would be trotting along the trail and just turn into the bushes and pick up a turtle without missing a beat. I guess they smell stronger than I think. 
Cotton would proudly trot along and face down bears, hogs and rattlesnakes with me:smooch: and sometimes try to give me a flying lesson.:doh:

My two best boys and I are in the woods again - just two different best boys. The other two accompany us in spirit.:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I was just going to ask how it was going when I saw this. I'm so happy for you. I know how much you've missed riding and how much you miss Cotton. Now, maybe you can start to heal a little.

I had a mare like that: I called her an 'equine bulldozer'. I could ride her through the woods and nothing stopped her! 

You may find that Shelby gets her head on straight a little just from being bossed around in the pasture. Sometimes these horses get all full of themselves and need to be brought down a peg by SOMEONE, even if its a pasture mate. Any kind of discipline is good.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> You may find that Shelby gets her head on straight a little just from being bossed around in the pasture. Sometimes these horses get all full of themselves and need to be brought down a peg by SOMEONE, even if its a pasture mate. Any kind of discipline is good.


I see a change in her already. It is wonderful that Range is boss and I don't have to worry about the petty tyrant Diva hasseling him.: He doesn't abuse the position and I know from experience she would.

My best friend is coming over to ride Saturday. She lost her Arab to colic 2 years ago and stopped riding until I convinced her to ride Cotton.
She will ride Ranger and I will ride the Diva and will have a glorious and healing time.:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here we are at the top (well, side) of Big Rock Mountain. It is a pretty big change in elevation from our house so I always take a break there and adjust my tack. It generally takes about 20 minutes to get to the top, but I had a lot of deadfall to cut from the trail yesterday so it took longer, but Ranger got more breaks.

He will certainly build muscle if we ride this trail a few times a week. There is one area I need to switchback more since Ranger is not as accustomed to inclines/declines as Cotton was and that area is too steep IMO. I'm jsut not sure if there is an area we can switchback on since there is a lot of rock. I guess I will get some exercise trying to figure it out. Based on how I looked in my riding jeans yesterday, exercise is definitely needed.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Ohhhhh. How I wish I could join you. That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's a side shot while we were getting ready. Ranger nor Jack showed any signs of soreness or lameness this morning thank goodness.

No pics from on the trail. I'll make sure to get some next time.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Teresa, just seeing this...glad you had such a nice time with your two riding yesterday. I hope you enjoy yourself with your best friend on Saturday when you go riding again.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I just love your new big red boy Glad Shelby gets along with him and shows some respect. Jack will build up his trail riding muscles soon and you will too. So happy for you :banana:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Ranger is just beautiful and I am so glad that you had a good ride!


----------

